# Anyone Reviewed the New Seaview kit yet?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,I was wondering if anyone has reviewed the Moebius 1/350 Seaview kit yet?if so would someone post it here.Out of all the T.V.Series besides Star Trek for me.Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea has stood the test of time.I still enjoy the show as well as the New Model kits being made from it.Moebius thank you for reviving the Voyage model kit line,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The 1/350 Seaview is spot on in scale. Crisply molded parts, fit is excellent. Just like the big Seaview...only smaller. No observation nose interior or Flying sub bay, but any seasoned builder with scratchbuilding skills should find these no problem. Highly Recommended!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes check out my build thread... its a really nice kit overall with just a few minor concerns (like fit, which IMHO is not that good) Nothing anyone with any modelling skill can't take care of.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just buy it.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Exellent kit! Builds up smoothly with very little putty needed. You won't be disapointed! Highly recomended!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

I picked up mine about two weeks ago and have to say that I like it, but feel that the fit is pretty loose and the injection molding wasn't up to par with what I've come to expect from Moebius. On the left side piece of the main body, the tail end of the upper deck that merges into the Cadillac fins was missing - bad molding/plastic distribution. It can be corrected with some sheet styrene and putty, but at the price point I paid, I expected better quality. Nice little kit, but it really could be much better for the price ($30.00) IMHO. Inclusion of an in-scale Flying Sub and simplified observation room interior/FS-1 Bay would have made me a much happier camper - even if I had to pay a few dollars more.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Shameless Self-Promotion*


Ductapeforever said:


> The 1/350 Seaview is spot on in scale. Crisply molded parts, fit is excellent. Just like the big Seaview...only smaller. No observation nose interior or Flying sub bay, but any seasoned builder with scratchbuilding skills should find these no problem. Highly Recommended!


Or you could add a photoetched observation lounge and Flying Sub bay.

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=blank&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX118

As to the kit itself, I have to agree that it's an excellent model. They fixed the engine placement, but other than that it's a mini version of the big kit.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

They fixed the curvature of the Flying Sub bay doors too which was the only major issue I had with the big kit. I'd love for someone to produce a corrected bottom nose piece for the big Seaview.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The small kit is subtly different from the large one. IMHO its a bit better, albeit smaller. It fits "better" than the large kit, although it does need a good amount of putty and sanding for a smooth finish. The more simple left and right hull construction cuts down on a lot of work from the big kit, whose hull came in six parts. The underside of the nose is properly contoured and the engine nacelles are correct. 

The kit does lack any interior, although after I scratch built one, I realize that even in good light, you really can't see it at all... A Flying Sub and bay would have been nice in the kit, given its somewhat high cost and relatively simplistic nature. Since the FS was a big part of the TV version of the sub, its absence is sort of puzzling.

But for what you get in the box, its pretty nice and makes into a good, solid replica. One detail in the kit that is poor are the two molded spot lights under the nose... they are faint and indistinct and should have been seperate clear parts like the similar third nose light. You get two TINY tail fin lights in clear... and the nose light... but not the two big lights that go underneath.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I just sent in a half-page review for the IPMS Journal. I won't know for a couple of weeks if they accepted it or not. Essentially I liked it, even though I'm a Movie version lover, especially the detail and the extra bits Moebius has given us as compaired to the original Aurora sub. I do mention some of the aftermarket things you can get for the kit too. 

I'll let you know if it gets accepted.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I enjoyed the kit, though I'm far from a professional and prefer figures to sci-fi models. Agree about the spotlights, but I fashioned two out of white glue for mine. Worked fairly well. Makes a nice small model for your office.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

This kit is very nice although I had to sand down the upper -back sides of the "manta" fins to eliminate the bulged edge that does not exsist on the 17 ft. filming miniature. I'm glad flying sub bay has been flattened from the larger scale seaview, the front viewports top area has been corrected to straight across instead of angling downward. All in all a nice kit


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Kit was also an easy build.


----------

